# FR: ceux en France / ceux là-bas



## PMCB

A question:  are the above expressions grammatically correct?  To my ear, they sound a bit odd, as though they should be something like "ceux *qui sont* en (France, etc.)" and "ceux *qui se trouvent* là-bas."  What is the correct phrasing?

Your help is appreciated!!


----------



## newg

Les deux expressions sont justes.

> "Ceux qui se trouvent là-bas" sonne très bien en français
> "Ceux qui sont en France" se dira mais personnellement je trouverai une autre formulation pour le dire... Ca fait un peu "paysan" pour moi. Mais ça reste correct


----------



## PMCB

*Les deux expressions sont justes.*

*> "Ceux qui se trouvent là-bas" sonne très bien en français
> "Ceux qui sont en France" se dira mais personnellement je trouverai une autre formulation pour le dire... Ca fait un peu "paysan" pour moi. Mais ça reste correct *

Merci de me l'avoir confirmé!  Quant à "ceux en France" et "ceux là-bas", est-ce qu'ils se diraient aussi?


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Plutôt que "ceux qui sont en France" il faut mieux dire tout simplement "Les français".
Quant à "Ceux en France" on peut l'entendre mais ce n'est as beau.
"Ceux là-bas" est encore pire.
Il faut mieux dire :

_Ceux qui habitent en France.
_Les gens qui habitent en France.
_Les Français.
_Ceux de là-bas.


----------



## francis0077

Difficile de remplacer "ceuX qui habitent en France" par "les Français"....c'es pas tout à fait pareil!


----------



## Fred_C

Surtout que personne n'a dit si le pronom "ceux" désigne des gens.
(Ca pourrait être des feux tricolores ou des aéroports....)


----------



## PMCB

Merci des exemples et des explications.  Je crois que je le saisis bien maintenant !


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Fred_C said:


> Surtout que personne n'a dit si le pronom "ceux" désigne des gens.
> (Ca pourrait être des feux tricolores ou des aéroports....)



Mais le verbe "Habiter" désigne forcément des gens !


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais c'est toi qui as introduit le verbe _habiter_ ! PMCB n'a donné aucun contexte (c'est un peu le problème…)


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Ah oui tu as raison ! lol


----------



## ButterflyWeed

Mais s’il s’agit d’employer le pronom relatif pour ne pas répéter un mot qu’on vient de dire, surtout quand on compare deux choses ?  J’aime les hivers en France, mais je préfère ceux en Norvège. (En anglais : I like French winters, but I prefer Norwegian ones.)
Quant à ceux là-bas, le contraste serait peut-être entre « ici » et « là-bas ». Les hivers ici sont durs, mais ceux là-bas sont pires. (The winters here are hard, but the ones over there are worse.)
Ou est-ce que je m’y suis tout trompée, et devrais-je simplement me taire ?


----------



## Fred_C

Voilà une question intéressante :
"J'aime les hivers _*de*_ France, mais je préfère ceux _*de*_ Norvège"
"Les hivers *d*'ici sont durs, mais ceux *de* là-bas sont pires"

You usually use the preposition "de" if you want to modify a noun or a pronoun using something else than an adjective.


----------



## itka

"ceux en France" (ou en Norvège ou ailleurs) et "ceux là-bas" me semblent simplement des barbarismes.
Je ne trouve aucun contexte où je pourrais dire ça.

I like French winters, but I prefer Norwegian ones.
_J'aime les hivers français, mais je préfère les norvégiens.
J'aime les hivers en France, mais je les préfère en Norvège._

The winters here are hard, but the ones over there are worse.
_Les hivers sont terribles ici, mais là-bas, ils sont pires.
Les hivers d'ici sont terribles, mais ceux de là-bas sont pires.

_Je vois la proposition de Fred qui me semble en effet meilleure pour "les hivers"_.
_


----------



## CapnPrep

ButterflyWeed said:


> Mais s’il s’agit d’employer le pronom relatif pour ne pas répéter un mot qu’on vient de dire, surtout quand on compare deux choses ?


_Ceux_ est un pronom « démonstratif »*, qui peut être complété par une proposition relative (_ceux qui sont en France_), ou bien par un complément prépositionnel (_ceux de France_). Les groupes prépositionnels exprimant une localisation spatiale ou temporelle (_ceux en France_, _ceux dans la boîte_, _ceux à 19h,_ …) sont peu acceptables, en général.

*Il n'est vraiment démonstratif qu'en combinaison avec les suffixes _-ci_ et _-là_.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> *Il n'est vraiment démonstratif qu'en combinaison avec les suffixes _-ci_ et _-là_.



Sinon, je crois qu'on l'appelle "déictique".
(Mais je ne suis pas sûr.)


----------



## ButterflyWeed

Merci à tous! Je comprends maintenant (je crois).


----------

